# Dwight Porter farms



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Picked up two Nuc's from Dwight on Saturday. He's a great guy with a great personality. Even took the time to show me some things. I will update with how the Nuc's are doing, but I don't think I'll have any trouble with them. Thanks Dwight.


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Just an update on my Dwight Porter Russian Hive.

Picked this Nuc up around the last week in May and put the 5 frames in a 10 frame when I arrived. Checked them Yesterday at about a month in my yard they have one full deep of drawn comb with nectar lots of brood and pollen.

The most amazing thing so far with these is that I put a 10 frame medium on Saturday morning. They already have 5 frames front and back in 4 days filled out and filling cells with nectar. I've only fed these bees once in a month and gave them about 5 lbs at that time.

I'm very impressed with these bees.


----------



## Deadeye351 (Jun 15, 2010)

Dwight seems to be a really good dude. Glad he is just right up the road.


----------



## lcsdday (Dec 9, 2009)

I picked up two hives from Dwight on June 27th and they are doing great. I will buy from him again next year.


----------



## Bee-tlejuice (Oct 2, 2007)

*Don't Order From Dwight Porter / Porter Farms / Little Mountain Apiaries!*

*NOTICE TO ANYONE CONSIDERING ORDERING FROM DWIGHT PORTER / PORTER FARMS / LITTLE MOUNTAIN APIARIES: DON'T!*

Back in early May 2011, I ordered 2 Russian queens through their website after reading the positive reviews as to their temperament: more-gentle than most Russians and productive. Paypal recorded the *$64.95* as paid on *May 10*; that's the *LAST* contact I've had with Dwight Porter/Porter Farms -- *no Russian queens* -- nothing! I tried the posted e-mail address in vain; the cell phone number goes straight to voice mail, and messages go unanswered. I thought that as a *paying customer*, my e-mails and voice messages would be given proper attention -- I was wrong; apparently *ALL e-mails and voice messages* are *IGNORED* in the order in which they are received.
Since Dwight Porter was recently President of the Pickens County Beekeepers' Association, I tried contacting the Pickens County Beekeepers' Association and about 5 other bee-related Pickens County businesses who were listed as possibly being connected to the Pickens County Beekeepers' Association to see if they'd heard any news regarding Dwight Porter. Only silence from them also.
:ws: I've been waiting ** 14 WEEKS ** as of this posting. <Sigh.> If only I'd found Russell's Apiaries *before* ordering the Russians  . ....  _Gee thanks, Dwight._


----------

